# Cruise to the Van Buren Drive-In



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Saturday April 13, 2013 we would like for you to join Firme Classics for a cruise to the drive in and enjoy some time with the Familia, Ranflas, and a Firme Flick! Starting point still to be determined but we will be meeting up at the Van Buren Drive-In.

http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/

:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good, keep us posted.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Yup there was one yesterday. . And it was cool!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes in Rubidoux we were out there they had a great turn out Last Night


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Lots of fun... Latins Finest CC... had a great time...


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

That's the same day Del Valle is having there car show in Imperial isn't it??


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

And also a show in the high dessert that day too. Not talking bad but isn't that what the IELA was about. About making sure there is no two car show/picnics thrown the same day???


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> And also a show in the high dessert that day too. Not talking bad but isn't that what the IELA was about. About making sure there is no two car show/picnics thrown the same day???


The IE is a huge place. Unfortunately some riders can not be in the valley or drive to the high desert all the time. The IELA is here for clubs to work together, unite and try to make a difference in the communities thru lowriding. The calander is something that was put together for us to be able to support eachother. Sometimes there might be 2 events on the same day. Doesn't mean that its a good or bad thing. We are still fairly new and as far as I'm sure most of us see it we are doing positive things. If ur interested in finding out what the Alliance is completely about feel free to join us at a meet. Ask all the question u want. Hope to see u there. Jesse


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool hope to be at this one hopefully Rollin my new ride


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

This is an evening event most shows are over by 5pm movie starts at 7:30pm. We are not doing this to step on anyones toes. Hopefully we can have everyone roll out after the shows to the Drive-In and keep the the party going


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IE is a huge place. Unfortunately some riders can not be in the valley or drive to the high desert all the time. The IELA is here for clubs to work together, unite and try to make a difference in the communities thru lowriding. The calander is something that was put together for us to be able to support eachother. Sometimes there might be 2 events on the same day. Doesn't mean that its a good or bad thing. We are still fairly new and as far as I'm sure most of us see it we are doing positive things. If ur interested in finding out what the Alliance is completely about feel free to join us at a meet. Ask all the question u want. Hope to see u there. Jesse


:thumbsup:Gracias Homie


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> This is an evening event most shows are over by 5pm movie starts at 7:30pm. We are not doing this to step on anyones toes. Hopefully we can have everyone roll out after the shows to the Drive-In and keep the the party going


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> Cool hope to be at this one hopefully Rollin my new ride


Q-VO HOMIE.. HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE!!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The IE is a huge place. Unfortunately some riders can not be in the valley or drive to the high desert all the time. The IELA is here for clubs to work together, unite and try to make a difference in the communities thru lowriding. The calander is something that was put together for us to be able to support eachother. Sometimes there might be 2 events on the same day. Doesn't mean that its a good or bad thing. We are still fairly new and as far as I'm sure most of us see it we are doing positive things. If ur interested in finding out what the Alliance is completely about feel free to join us at a meet. Ask all the question u want. Hope to see u there. Jesse



Cool homie. I wasn't trying to down talk on anyone. Our club has been laying low for a few years but have big plans this year. And for sure I and a member would like to attend a meeting. And I see IELA is doing big things. And we might like to get involved. See you guys at the next meeting.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds cool. Keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

J B said:


> :thumbsup:Gracias Homie


No problem.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Cool homie. I wasn't trying to down talk on anyone. Our club has been laying low for a few years but have big plans this year. And for sure I and a member would like to attend a meeting. And I see IELA is doing big things. And we might like to get involved. See you guys at the next meeting.


Hope to see u there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Bump it :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

Simone rusty going to be there for sure homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Saturday April 13, 2013 we would like for you to join Firme Classics for a cruise to the drive in and enjoy some time with the Familia, Ranflas, and a Firme Flick! Starting point still to be determined but we will be meeting up at the Van Buren Drive-In.

http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> Simone rusty going to be there for sure homie


:thumbsup:FIRME HOMIE WE WILL YOU OUT THERE.. THANK FOR THE SUPPORT "CONSAFOS CAR CLUB"


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A WHILE RUSTY............. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> Saturday April 13, 2013 we would like for you to join Firme Classics for a cruise to the drive in and enjoy some time with the Familia, Ranflas, and a Firme Flick! Starting point still to be determined but we will be meeting up at the Van Buren Drive-In.
> 
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:


WHATS UP RUSTY. GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT TO THIS.TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale right around the corner from my pad.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A WHILE RUSTY............. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :h5:


:naughty: WHATS UP PRIMO!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> WHATS UP RUSTY. GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT TO THIS.TTT


:yes: HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT HOMIE...


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Orale right around the corner from my pad.


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

EL Presumido said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP back To The Top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP back To The Top


Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





Danee08 said:


> BUMP back To The Top


TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.

http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BUmp love drive inn cruises :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... Right around the corner.. hope to see everyone there
. See the rides meet new people


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> BUmp love drive inn cruises :thumbsup:


 HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THIS ONE HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> TTT..... Right around the corner.. hope to see everyone there
> . See the rides meet new people


:h5: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT "LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB"!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
> 
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:


TTT Lets make it happen Bro!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> TTT..... Right around the corner.. hope to see everyone there
> . See the rides meet new people


Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> TTT Lets make it happen Bro!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

Gonna roll out with my primo his first one told him it real firme chillin with all the homies and watching part of the movies lol


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> Gonna roll out with my primo his first one told him it real firme chillin with all the homies and watching part of the movies lol


:h5: THATS RIGHT HOME BOY!!! LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> bump bump


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP GUYS!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. It's gonna be nice weather by then


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Simon wey! Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Simon wey! Ttt


You going player?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Prpbly


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP GUYS!!!


Yup yup


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Prpbly


Si tu vas Wey..........yo tambien........I'll leave work early that day aver Si Es sierto Wey........lol


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top for Firme Classics Car Club


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

Ttt for the homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

J B;16 TTT354319 said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Yup yup


WHATS UP SPORTY!!:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> To The Top for Firme Classics Car Club


THANKS HOMIE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> Ttt for the homies


uffin:Q-VO SUNNY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT.....





mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump





ray-13 said:


> TTT..... !!!


:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> WHATS UP SPORTY!!:biggrin:


Qvo rusty ttt homie


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

What's up ese


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> What's up ese


uffin: WHATS CRACKING HOME BOY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin: Q-VO JOHNNY...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


:h5: TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TO THE TOP !!!!!


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP "LATIN LUXRY"!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> BUMP ! :thumbsup:


:naughty: LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN "JB"!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: cant wait TTT !!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: THANKS FOR THE BUMPS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

What's up everyone


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Bump for the homie of Firme Classics


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

To the top for the homies


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> To the top for the homies





69 impala said:


> Bump for the homie of Firme Classics


:wave:WHATS UP ANGEL!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :wave:WHATS UP ANGEL!


What's up Rusty let's bump it to the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt firme classics


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt firme classics


:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Back to the top for the homies


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

69 impala said:


> Back to the top for the homies


Gracias Angel! Lets TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:BUMP!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE!!!


Simon rusty...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Another good cruise! Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP IT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

A DAY AT THE SHOW...THEN A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN.....ITS GONNA BE FIRME
:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 611446
> TO THE TOP !!!!!!!


:wave:Q-VO HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> A DAY AT THE SHOW...THEN A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN.....ITS GONNA BE FIRME
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:BUMP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

johnnys121 said:


> A DAY AT THE SHOW...THEN A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN.....ITS GONNA BE FIRME
> :thumbsup:


Sounds Firme!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT OF MORNING BUMP !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT OF MORNING BUMP !!!





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


:h5: LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


>


uffin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT,,,,:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: BUMP!!!


* TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


:drama:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!


Ttt for the drive in yup yup


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt for the drive in yup yup


TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> ttt


:wave:WHATS UP VAGO!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> ttt


Whatz up foool!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

to the top and save the drama


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

johnnys121 said:


>


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:WHATS UP RAY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


>


uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T* *THE T**P *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *T* *THE T**P *


:h5: THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## i.e regal (Mar 8, 2013)

J B said:


> Saturday April 13, 2013 we would like for you to join Firme Classics for a cruise to the drive in and enjoy some time with the Familia, Ranflas, and a Firme Flick! Starting point still to be determined but we will be meeting up at the Van Buren Drive-In.
> 
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/
> 
> :thumbsup:


yea buddy u know i'll be there to support the homies


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

i.e regal said:


> yea buddy u know i'll be there to support the homies


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT





Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!





Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP


:h5: THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


uffin: WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup brother...ain't seen u in a while...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! LETS ROLL FOR A GOOD TIME !!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> TTT :thumbsup:





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





ElProfeJose said:


> Ttt





Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! LETS ROLL FOR A GOOD TIME !!!





Danee08 said:


> BUMP


:h5: LETS KEEP IT TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: LETS KEEP IT TO THE TOP!!!


Ttt for drive in


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

illustrious will be there again homie to support lowriders events


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt for drive in


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave: Q-VO JOHNNY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Grillo85 said:


> illustrious will be there again homie to support lowriders events


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

POSTED SOME MOVIE TRAILERS THAT ARE OUT THAT WEEK!!! (APRIL 13, 2013):rimshot:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> POSTED SOME MOVIE TRAILERS THAT ARE OUT THAT WEEK!!! (APRIL 13, 2013):rimshot:


Gracias Primo we were thinking of watching the movie *42*, Its base on the 40's & 50's


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


uffin:TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

J B said:


> Gracias Primo we were thinking of watching the movie *42*, Its base on the 40's & 50's


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> :thumbsup:





Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*





ray-13 said:


> TTT...


:drama:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LET'S ROLL OUT THERE FOR A GOOD TIME !!!


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

You know wat movie is showing yet


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> You know wat movie is showing yet





J B said:


> Gracias Primo we were thinking of watching the movie *42*, Its base on the 40's & 50's





1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP BACK TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do any one know the starting point yet.. ??


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Do any one know the starting point yet.. ??


Ray
We plan on meeting up there at the Drive In and rolling in.
Thanks for the support


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

J B said:


> Ray
> We plan on meeting up there at the Drive In and rolling in.
> Thanks for the support


Thank you


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*





Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





supreme82 said:


> TTT


:h5: THANKS FOR KEEPING IT TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP !!!*


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't forget to print up your coupons for free soft drinks.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/coupons/


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Directions for the Drive In

http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: LETS GET IT CRACKING!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: LETS GET IT CRACKING!!!


Qvo. Rusty lets do this!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> Qvo. Rusty lets do this!


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


uffin:TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

J B said:


> Saturday April 13, 2013 we would like for you to join Firme Classics for a cruise to the drive in and enjoy some time with the Familia, Ranflas, and a Firme Flick! Starting point still to be determined but we will be meeting up at the Van Buren Drive-In.
> 
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions/
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Hope everyone is ready for this Saturday!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> Hope everyone is ready for this Saturday!


:yes: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:*BUMP*:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Live up the street from here


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Live up the street from here


:thumbsup: HOPE YOU COULD MAKE IT THEN HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> Don't forget to print up your coupons for free soft drinks.
> http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/coupons/


:drama:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Coming up this weekend.. cant wait to chill with the homies ... watch a good movie and see sum clean rides.. TTT... morning bump....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~cotton kandy!!!:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: HOPE YOU COULD MAKE IT THEN HOMIE!!!


Yea ill be cruising my trailblazer since I don't have a Lo Lo just a Lo Lo bike haha


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea ill be cruising my trailblazer since I don't have a Lo Lo just a Lo Lo bike haha





lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~cotton kandy!!!:wave:





ray-13 said:


> Coming up this weekend.. cant wait to chill with the homies ... watch a good movie and see sum clean rides.. TTT... morning bump....


:h5:SIMON, LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN AND THAKS FOR THE BUMPS!!! TO THE TOP...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:*BUMP TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*





johnnys121 said:


> TTT


uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: OK FELLAS SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE TARGET ON Estreet AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD IN SAN BERNARDINO AT 5:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 6:00. SOME OF THE CRUISERS ARE GOING TO MEET US AT THE DRIVE-IN DUE TO SOME OF THE CAR SHOW HAPPENING EARLIER THAT DAY!! FOE MORE INFO HIT ME UP "RUSTY" AT (909) 277-1616


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: OK FELLAS SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE TARGET ON Estreet AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD IN SAN BERNARDINO AT 5:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 6:00. SOME OF THE CRUISERS ARE GOING TO MEET US AT THE DRIVE-IN DUE TO SOME OF THE CAR SHOW HAPPENING EARLIER THAT DAY!! FOE MORE INFO HIT ME UP "RUSTY" AT (909) 277-1616


 FIRME CARNAL SEE YOU THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: OK FELLAS SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE TARGET ON Estreet AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD IN SAN BERNARDINO AT 5:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 6:00. SOME OF THE CRUISERS ARE GOING TO MEET US AT THE DRIVE-IN DUE TO SOME OF THE CAR SHOW HAPPENING EARLIER THAT DAY!! FOE MORE INFO HIT ME UP "RUSTY" AT (909) 277-1616


see you guys there... 2 more days


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> see you guys there... 2 more days





Danee08 said:


> FIRME CARNAL SEE YOU THERE.:thumbsup:


:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ORANGE COUNTY RIDERZ.... WE WILL BE MEETING AT BRISTOL ST AND EDINGER AVE (Jack-n-Box) IN SANTA ANA AT 5:30pm SO WE CAN ROLL AT 6:00pm... LET'S ROLL!!!!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT!uffin:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope everyone is ready for saturday


RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: OK FELLAS SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE TARGET ON Estreet AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD IN SAN BERNARDINO AT 5:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 6:00. SOME OF THE CRUISERS ARE GOING TO MEET US AT THE DRIVE-IN DUE TO SOME OF THE CAR SHOW HAPPENING EARLIER THAT DAY!! FOE MORE INFO HIT ME UP "RUSTY" AT (909) 277-1616


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest Ttt can't wait to kick it


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT SPRING LOVE 3 IN MOVAL THEN AFTER A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN :drama::thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


>


TTT FOR 42........


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY APRIL 13, 2013 WE WOULD LIKE FOR YOU TO JOIN FIRME ClASSICS FOR A CRUISE TO THE DRIVE-IN AND ENJOY SOME TIME WITH THE FAMILIA, RANFLAS, AND A FIRME FLICK! STARTING POINT STILL TO BE DETERMIND BUT WE WILL BE MEETING UP AT THE VAN BUREN DRIVE-IN.
http://www.vanburendrivein.com/#/directions:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: OK FELLAS SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE TARGET ON Estreet AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD IN SAN BERNARDINO AT 5:00 AND ROLL OUT AT 6:00. SOME OF THE CRUISERS ARE GOING TO MEET US AT THE DRIVE-IN DUE TO SOME OF THE CAR SHOW HAPPENING EARLIER THAT DAY!! FOE MORE INFO HIT ME UP "RUSTY" AT (909) 277-1616


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

OK EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO ROLL IN SCREEN 2 TO SEE "42" AND "TYLER PERRY'S TEMTATION":drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> TTT FOR 42........


:h5:THANKS PRIMO!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


>


:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


>


:drama:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> OK EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO ROLL IN SCREEN 2 TO SEE "42" AND "TYLER PERRY'S TEMTATION":drama:


:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... Todays the day....


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Posted at the drive in nice cars all over


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Rusty and JB.... Had a good time and saw a lot of nice rides....!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> Thanks Rusty and JB.... Had a good time and saw a lot of nice rides....!!!!


Thanks For the support Primo. We had a Great turn out over 60 clean rides.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Just wanna thank Rusty and FIRME CLASSICS for hosting a firme cruise to the Drive In, GOD TIMES IE had a great time.*:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Graet turn out. . Had a firme time.... alot of clean cars a great people.. Everyone up here showed us a great time.. much respect to everyone from me and my family and Latin World car club Bakersfield... .... keep it going.. TTT. for a great cruise and movie nite..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ray-13 said:


> Graet turn out. . Had a firme time.... alot of clean cars a great people.. Everyone up here showed us a great time.. much respect to everyone from me and my family and Latin World car club Bakersfield... .... keep it going.. TTT. for a great cruise and movie nite..


IT WAS FIRME CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES YESTERDAY


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Posted at the drive in nice cars all over


Thanks for coming out and supporting


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Just wanna thank Rusty and FIRME CLASSICS for hosting a firme cruise to the Drive In, GOD TIMES IE had a great time.*:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out and supporting glad you had a great time


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Graet turn out. . Had a firme time.... alot of clean cars a great people.. Everyone up here showed us a great time.. much respect to everyone from me and my family and Latin World car club Bakersfield... .... keep it going.. TTT. for a great cruise and movie nite..


Thanks for coming all the way out here from Bakersfield with your clean rides, glad you had a Great time.


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> IT WAS FIRME CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES YESTERDAY


Glad you had a firme time thanks for coming outuffin:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *Just wanna thank Rusty and FIRME CLASSICS for hosting a firme cruise to the Drive In, GOD TIMES IE had a great time.*:thumbsup:


*I meant to say GOOD TIMES .*:roflmao:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Looked like a great time, wish i cudve made it :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

*:h5: WE ARE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A FIRME TIME, WE HAD ABOUT 20 CAR CLUBS AND 60 PLUS CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS A FIRME TURN OUT. WE HAD CARS COME FROM ALL OVER SOUTHERN CALI LIKE SAN BERNARDINO COUNTY, RIVERSIDE COUNTY, ORANGE COUNTY, LOS ANGELES COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, AND KERN COUNTY!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND ALSO WITH ALL THE NEW PEOPLE WE MET!!!
THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND FAMILIES THAT CAME OUT. 

FIRME CLASSICS 
THE LOYALTY ONES 
NITEOWLS 
TRAFFIC 
BOMB LIFE
LATIN BOMBAS
PRIMO FROM O.C
BIG JOHN FROM SB
GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES W.S
ONEWAY
IMPERIALS
NIEGHBORHOOD
FAMILY AFFAIR
VIEJITOS
OLD TIMES
CONTAGIOUS
LIFE SO RUFF
SANTANA
LATINS FINEST
LATIN WORLD
DEVIONS
ILLUSTRIOUS

WE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO "LATIN WORLD" FOR COMING FROM BAKERSFIELD AND "DEVIONS" FOR COMING FROM WASHINGTON AND VENTURA COUNTY. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN AND LETS DO IT AGAIN!!! "SUMMER TIME":nicoderm: HOPE YOU ENJOY THE VIDEO...*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> *:h5: WE ARE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A FIRME TIME, WE HAD ABOUT 20 CAR CLUBS AND 60 PLUS CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS A FIRME TURN OUT. WE HAD CARS COME FROM ALL OVER SOUTHERN CALI LIKE SAN BERNARDINO COUNTY, RIVERSIDE COUNTY, ORANGE COUNTY, LOS ANGELES COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, AND KERN COUNTY!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND ALSO WITH ALL THE NEW PEOPLE WE MET!!!
> THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND FAMILIES THAT CAME OUT.
> 
> FIRME CLASSICS
> ...


Gracias Rusty for putting it together... we had a good time out there. TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


>


COOL VIDEO!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


>


:thumbsup:NICE PRIMO


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

http://youtu.be/6iAyvldz18s


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT! FIRME CLASSICS GOT DOWN ON THIS EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

great time..


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

1975 VERT said:


>


 COOL VIDEO :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE IT WAS COOL NICE SEEING YOU OUT THERE FROM GOODTIMES WESTSIDE


RUSTY 36 said:


> *:h5: WE ARE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A FIRME TIME, WE HAD ABOUT 20 CAR CLUBS AND 60 PLUS CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS A FIRME TURN OUT. WE HAD CARS COME FROM ALL OVER SOUTHERN CALI LIKE SAN BERNARDINO COUNTY, RIVERSIDE COUNTY, ORANGE COUNTY, LOS ANGELES COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, AND KERN COUNTY!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND ALSO WITH ALL THE NEW PEOPLE WE MET!!!
> THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND FAMILIES THAT CAME OUT.
> 
> FIRME CLASSICS
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE IN YOUR RAG PURO GT


Danee08 said:


> *I meant to say GOOD TIMES .*:roflmao:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> NICE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE IN YOUR RAG PURO GT


LIKE WISE HOMIE, GT UP!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

*:h5: WE ARE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A FIRME TIME, WE HAD ABOUT 20 CAR CLUBS AND 60 PLUS CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS A FIRME TURN OUT. WE HAD CARS COME FROM ALL OVER SOUTHERN CALI LIKE SAN BERNARDINO COUNTY, RIVERSIDE COUNTY, ORANGE COUNTY, LOS ANGELES COUNTY, VENTURA COUNTY, AND KERN COUNTY!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND ALSO WITH ALL THE NEW PEOPLE WE MET!!!
THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND FAMILIES THAT CAME OUT. 

FIRME CLASSICS 
THE LOYALTY ONES 
NITEOWLS 
TRAFFIC 
BOMB LIFE
LATIN BOMBAS
PRIMO FROM O.C
BIG JOHN FROM SB
GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES W.S
ONEWAY
IMPERIALS
NIEGHBORHOOD
FAMILY AFFAIR
VIEJITOS
OLD TIMES
CONTAGIOUS
LIFE SO RUFF
SANTANA
LATINS FINEST
LATIN WORLD
DEVIONS
ILLUSTRIOUS

WE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO "LATIN WORLD" FOR COMING FROM BAKERSFIELD AND "DEVIONS" FOR COMING FROM WASHINGTON AND VENTURA COUNTY. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN AND LETS DO IT AGAIN!!! "SUMMER TIME":nicoderm: HOPE YOU ENJOY THE VIDEO...*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WAS IN THE HOUSE U GUYS HAS A GOOD TRUN OUT SEE U ALL AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

JERRI said:


> :thumbsup: EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WAS IN THE HOUSE U GUYS HAS A GOOD TRUN OUT SEE U ALL AT THE NEXT ONE


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT "EMPIRES FINEST" AND SORRY IF WE FORGOT ANY BODYS CAR CLUB ON THE ROLL CALL JUST SO MANY FIRME RIDES OUT THERE. WE COULDN'T FIND EVERYONE, CARS WERE JUST EVERYWHERE!!! :run:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHENZ THE NEXT ONE? :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

LOWDOWN62 said:


> WHENZ THE NEXT ONE? :thumbsup:


:h5: WE ARE LOOKING AT SOME DATES FOR THIS SUMMER!!!!


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Video,Nice Job.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Time for another.... :dunno: :h5:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*RUSTY LET'S WATCH THIS ONE!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> *RUSTY LET'S WATCH THIS ONE!*


Lol!!! That's a funny ass movey. 

When is the next cruise??


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol!!! That's a funny ass movey.
> 
> When is the next cruise??


WE ARE WORKING ON A DATE RIGHT NOW!!! SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT...:ugh:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Can't wait,keep us posted .*:thumbsup:


----------

